# Hello, new to forum and cat owning as of yesterday



## Victoria.McG (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello all, I just adopted my first cat "hawkeye" from the shelter yesterday. He is a three year old adorable black long haired fuzz ball. I am very excited that he let me pick him :luv....one of the shelter ladies directed me here, I'm sure I'm going to have a lot if questions, so thank you in advance to all you cat gurus :worship


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello and welcome Victoria, Glad to see you on the forum and I'm sure you will have all kinds of help with any questions you may have. Oh, we'd really love to see some pictures of Hawkeye.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

I second the pictures! Welcome to the forum, there are many knowledgeable cat people here, you'll get all the help you could ever need!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!!  I love the name Hawkeye, is he named after the Marvel character?


----------



## Victoria.McG (Jul 28, 2014)

*Pics will happen *

I will deffinetly have pics up as soon as i get home today  he likes to bat at my phone when i try to take pictures its really cute! 
To Mandy, he was named that at the shelter i adopted him from, the front desk clerk said it was M*A*S*H (a favorite show of mine), But Marvel Hawkeye is my favorite Avenger also, so either way it worked out . right now he only seems to come to "sweet boy" thought.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Haha that is awesome!! We will just pretend he was named after the Marvel Hawkeye  I am a huge Marvel fan! And don't worry, I say so many things to Ellie that she seems to come to "baby girl" or other nicknames more than her actual name.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

YEA, Victoria!! Yes, Hawkeye was opted from our shelter, here in Virginia Beach! He was our longest time cat resident here and a generous previous customer offered to pay for his adoption fee for anyone that adopted him. In walks Victoria and she fell in love with his gentle nature and adopted him. The free part was just icing on the cake for her. Hawkeye came in the same day as Radar also from the M*A*S*H show. They were not related and didn't seem to know each other. Both are cuties.

Here is Hawkeye's story:

Hawkeye is a shy fellow, very scared and unsure of why he suddenly found himself in a shelter, but he has warmed up nicely in the male colony where he mingles and loves the company of other cats!. He was found as a stray on Anthony Rd and held for almost a full week, but sadly no one came to claim him. We scrubbed Craigslist postings but no one seems to be missing their boy. He is a long haired kitty with a handsome black coat. He is fairly small, only about 7 pounds and he is in good health. A generous customer has volunteered to pay his adoption fee, so he is FREE to you if you will just provide him with a stable home (the $5 Virginia Beach license fee is not waiver able).
Hawkeye is about 3, well past that pesky kitten stage but you will need to have some patience with him. He will warm up with time but he is scared and uncertain about people's intentions right now. He has thrived in the male colony and loves it when the other boys come to sit with him. He enjoys other cat's company immensely and can often be seen grooming them. He'd be a great "nanny" and companion to an otherwise unsure fellow kitty.
In a home setting with love and good food and time to come out of his shell he will blossom with people. He is not aggressive, just quite shy. Hawkeye is up to date on all his shots and has been neutered so he can go home with you today! He trills a greeting to any boy that walks by or tries to befriend him!

View attachment 65946


View attachment 65954


View attachment 65962


View attachment 65970


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Victoria and welcome to CF.
Wow you got yourself a very handsome boy.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

That's an awesome story! He's absolutely gorgeous, I love me some black kitties with those bright golden eyes!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Welcome to CF! What a gorgeous kitty you have, congratulations. I look forward to hearing about how he settles in, and about his personality as you learn more about him each day! 
He looks like a love bug!


----------



## Victoria.McG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you again Marcia, I am really happy I went with him, I was worried the first day or so that he was unhappy, but now he is eating regularly, and will come and get lovins when I come home and before bed. He is still a little jumpy to other noises in the house and spends the day in his spot behind a side table when I'm at work. But I think he's starting to get comfortable since he will lay in his or my bed with me when I'm at home . He hasn't shown interest in exploring other parts of the house, even if I leave my door open and sit in the next room is that okay?


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Perfectly okay! In fact, extremely normal especially for a cat that might have some shy tendencies. When I adopted my little Mystique (also a black cat and a sweetheart!) last October my husband and I joked that we had a 'living room cat' because that was the furthest she would go away from her safe room for quite a while.  She now is with us wherever we go in the house and is quite comfortable.


----------



## Victoria.McG (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh good,  he really only stays on one half of the room..he really doesn't go past the litter box ( I live with roommates right now, so I have to keep his food and stuff in here


----------

